# Rome,GA-Female-#9d2729 - Euth Wed



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14829347
9d2729 

German Shepherd Dog
Medium Adult Female Dog 

More About 9d2729COURTESY POSTING I'm @ Floyd County Animal Control, NOT @ the HUMANE SOCIETY! Come get me-FAST! MY TIME MAY BE UP!
*Petfinder REQUIRES GENDER ASSIGNMENT ON THIS PET. IT MAY NOT BE ACCURATE* PLEASE COME TO 431 Mathis Rd., Rome, GA 30161. By law, I must be held for 3 days before adoption or euthanization. My time may be up-Please come adopt me from 10:00- 6:00pm daily *EXCEPT WEDNESDAYS*- Wednesdays are CLOSED. Adoptions are every SATURDAY & SUNDAY from 1:00-5:00. CALL 706.236.4545. Rescue Groups: Please see the NEW policy FOR RESCUES @ http://www.floydcountyga.org/animalcontrol. This rural shelter is humane, but unfortunately must make room constantly for too many incoming pets. They have vast numbers of new pets surrendered daily. 

My Contact InfoThe Rome-Floyd County Humane Society 
Rome, GA 
706 236 4537


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

There are 3 beautiful purebred GSDs at Rome..Floyd Co Animal Control. They die on Wed if I can't find someone to take them by tomorrow. The female was adopted and brought back for some landlord issues. She was a bit shy, but I think she is just unsure of what she is doing here. The younger male is absolutely beautiful. He was a bit standoffish, but when he was laying against the door, I help my hand up to his face and he gave it one gentle lick. The older one has captured me however. He was all kisses. I so wish I would have taken the two males out, but it is so hard for me to walk away if I have "touched" them. Unfortunately, they got to me anyway. 

You can contact the shelter or Connie directly. Connie will be over there tomorrow and I have copied her on this email.

The young male is number 9d2731, the female is 9d2729. The older one is listed here, but they are showing that number as being adopted, although the was still there this morning. He is in the 3rd or 4th pen on the left side.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

pull help:

Connie's email is: [email protected]


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Dies tomorrow...
Connie can still be contacted


----------



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

I contcated Connie but she said they have to approove Heidi's Legacy and I could do that for next time.

Is there anyone local that can pull under their license?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

no longer on pet finder


----------

